# Is it safe to have two scans on the same day?



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm 24 weeks pregnant with twins and I will have my NHS scan next Friday morning. I am also hoping to have a 4d scan so that I can also have a dvd of the babies. The private company have offered me an appointment on Friday afternoon but I'm not sure if it is ok for the babies to be scanned twice on the same day. Would it be better if there were a few days between the two scans or does it not really matter? 

(Sorry for taking up your valuable time asking what might be a basic question, but I don't want to do anything that could be bad for the babies.)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Don't worry about asking questions, that's what I'm here for! It should be fine to have the two scans, the only thing I'm wondering about is if you might feel a bit sore, I don't know what they are like doing 4d scans, but with the anomaly scan, they sometimes have to do quite a bit of prodding about if your babys not in the right position, so you might feel a bit bruised,

It shouldn't pose any risk though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

